

Opera Unite vs Tonido. Whose approach is better? - villagegal

Opera Unite seems pretty similar to Tonido. Will other browsers join the bandwagon: Chrome, IE and Safari.
======
icey
This Tonido astroturfing campaign is starting to get pretty tiresome.

Here are the usernames that appear to be a part of this ongoing campaign:

    
    
        villagegal
        devbloke
        codemechanic
        amaru20 
        dj8nes
        madhan
    

I'm all for promoting whatever it is you're working on, but please stop with
the shady tactics.

------
wmf
JavaScript beats C++ but a daemon beats browser integration. It's not clear to
me that either platform is that compelling.

